# [Diskpart] C: Partiton unter Win Vista erweitern



## messmar (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe nen Upgrade für meine Festplatte von 120GB auf 500GB gemacht.

(IBM ThinkPad: R61, BS: Win Vista Buisness)

Jetzt habe ich nur *100GB für C: *und der Rest ist noch frei.

Ich will aber die *C:* Partition auf:* 200GB* erweitern und zwar mit dem Programm: *Diskpart*. ich bin bis zum Schritt: *extend size=n* gekommen, aber da erhalte ich die folgende Meldung:

*Der ausgewählte Datenträger verfügt nicht über genügend Speicherplatz, um das Volume zu erweitern.*

Kann einer mir bitte sagen, wie ich das jetzt hinbekommen kann.

Vielen Dank u. Gruß
Messmar


----------



## Nico Graichen (23. Juni 2009)

Ist der frei Teil denn in einer Partition oder richtig frei, heißt unpartitioniert. Meines Wissens nach, kann nämlich nur unpartitionierter Bereich einer Partition hinzugefügt werden.


----------



## messmar (23. Juni 2009)

Hi,

danke schon mal.



> Ist der frei Teil denn in einer Partition oder richtig frei, heißt unpartitioniert. Meines Wissens nach, kann nämlich nur unpartitionierter Bereich einer Partition hinzugefügt werden.



Die ist frei. aber jetzt dachte ich mir die muss doch partitioniert sein und habe angefangen sie zu formatieren bzw. partitionieren.

Was nun ;-)

Danke + Gruß
Messmar


----------



## Nico Graichen (23. Juni 2009)

messmar hat gesagt.:


> Was nun ;-)


Man kann Partitionen auch löschen! 
Ich weiß nicht, ob du die Seite kennst, aber vielleicht hilft die dir weiter:
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/technet/datenbank/articles/600638.mspx


----------



## messmar (23. Juni 2009)

> Man kann Partitionen auch löschen!



Das stimmt... weiße ich auch. ;-) der Link ist interessant aber befasst sich mit so einem Problem leider nicht. ;-(

Über Google konnte ich bislang nicht schlauer werden.

Mir ist es auch aufgefallen, dass man nur die nicht zugeordneten Speicherplatz zu C: hinzufügen kann.
Der Freier Speicherplatz, den ich noch habe, hat den Status: "Freier Speicherplatz" und nicht den Status:"Nicht zugeordneter Speicherplatz".

Zitat: "Der Befehl zum Vergrößern lautet extend size=[Größe]. Hierbei wird der Speicher vom zur Verfügung stehenden, nicht zugeordneten Speicher entnommen."

Das fiel mir auf erst als ich die C: Partition um 10MB verkleinert habe.

Die Frage jetzt lautet: kann man eine Partition in dem Status: "Freier Speicherplatz" in einem Teil mit dem Status: "Nicht zugeordneter Speicherplatz" umwandeln?

Gruß
Messmar


----------



## Cecile Etter (28. Juni 2009)

Wenn Du die Partition D:\ mit 400GB loeschst wird daraus unzugeordneter Speicher.
Die restlichen 300GB kannst Du danach wieder zu einer  logischen Partition machen.
Ich kenne Diskpart nicht,aber mit z.B. Acronis kann man vom freien Speicherplatz der Partition D:\ der C:\ zuordnen.Sogar wenn Daten drauf sind.
Ich hatte das schon mal erfolgreich gemacht Jetzt  aber gerade eben Schiffbruch damit erlitten 

Weitere Moeglichkeit waere ,die Partition D zuerst zu teilen.

Edit:Hab bei Diskpart nachgelesen:
Da steht,dass man die Partition,auf dem sich das Betriebssystem befindet mit diskpart nicht erweitern kann..


----------

